# Forensic / Evidence Photography



## plunkettphoto (May 25, 2016)

Greetings,

I have been a professional photographer for about 15 years.  At one time I was interested in expanding into evidence (forensic - but civil, not criminal) photography and joined The Evidence Photographers International Council (EPIC) and took some workshops.  I never really developed that part of my business but am now interested in pursuing it.  Unfortunately, EPIC is bankrupt/defunct so am seeking other organizations or resources for training and contacts.   Can't seem to get a response from PPA if they have any activities in this area.

So, are there any evidence photographers here?  And what resources are available?

Thanks so much,
Bill Plunkett


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 25, 2016)

You could try American Society of Media Photographers but I don't think I've ever seen anything about this type of photography. Or maybe look at the Photo District News, PDN Online | Photo Magazine | Pro Photography News & Gear but again, don't think I've seen it mentioned (maybe try under photo source I think it's called). Seems like it would be quite a specialized area.


----------



## plunkettphoto (May 26, 2016)

Sharon you are right on both thoughts. I am a past member of ASMP and I rechecked there and found nothing. And it IS  a very specialized field. Which may explain the demise of EPIC. It just seems like there should be some type of forum for it.    Thanks though. 
Bill


----------



## table1349 (May 26, 2016)

Requirements for Forensic Photography & Imaging Certification

It ain't easy.


----------



## dennybeall (May 27, 2016)

I was doing evidence photography and videography for SOG Teams from '07 to '12 and it can certainly be challenging at times but frankly not that difficult from a photography standpoint. There was very little work even though I was the goto guy for 6 companies.
Perhaps you could get on with some large lawyer groups. My guess is that you'd have to build your creds with a law enforcement agency before the private sector would want to use your services.


----------



## table1349 (May 28, 2016)

There are going to be two portions to making your forensic photography work.  First education. Just recording the scene is not going to be enough.  You are going to need to be able to testify about what you recorded.  Secondly. You are going to have to be certified as an expert.  Federal Rule of Evidence 702 .  

Working in the private field is different than in law enforcement.  In the private field the law firms want to pay for only one person.  The certified expert is going to be the one they choose as the expert can do their own documentation.


----------

